# New Young Bird Loft



## hillfamilyloft

I am throwing around an idea for a new young birds loft. I have been looking at small loft design. I have come up with a few criteria. 6x12 feet with the ability to separate into two sections. May even make it where I can convert it into a widowhood loft with a hens and cocks side. The following are a few more criteria that I want:

Made of panels so it can be broken down and moved. My thoughts are that I want it mobile and easily mobile. Where I can put it into a U-haul, Be broken down and set up in a day. Want it to be a two man job. 

Open and airy. I like open lofts. 

Toying with the idea of half solid floor and half slats or grating. 

One trap that can enter both sides of the loft. I have thought up a triangular shape with one entrance that spits into two small drop traps at 45 degrees into the loft. Thinking of how this will work with an electronic clock. 

I am working on a design that can be bolted together or screwed with large screws. 

I want an aviary that runs the length of the loft. About 2-3 foot deep. Removable. Thinking of a 2x12x5 design. 

I am very open to ideas and was wondering if anyone in here has a loft made out of panels. I know they do this in Europe. 

Randy


----------



## risingstarfans

Why not just get a flat bed trailer and build on that? 

Check on ebay. I bought an old travel trailer, and its working out fine for me as a loft, but I don't fly.


----------



## ND Cooper

When you take it down, how do, -would you transport the pigeons?
I think that I know what you are after, But could you tell us what the main goal is? As far as being a mobile loft is concerned.
Don't build a house of cards!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My thoughts are 2x4 construction with siding, OSB, shingles and the works. It will be sturdy. Each section will need two people to lift. The birds will be put in crates if I ever move it. I do not see if down for more than a few days. I think I have my design in my head. When I find a way to post it, I will put it up. I am looking at about $400 in materials. We will see if I can build it for that. 

Randy


----------



## Lovebirds

My husband built a loft for a guy back in 2005 and in 2006 we had to go take it down and move it. He built the 4 walls and they were bolted together and very easy to take down and put back up. The hardest part was the roof. That was put on after the 4 walls were up and it was shingled and we literally couldn't budge it, but the guys wound up cutting it in half and putting it back together once the loft was up again.
This is it


----------



## Guest

that loft looks great , those roofs are always the hardest part of moving them around but a sheet metal roof would make it a little bit lighter but I think shingles are prolly cheaper


----------



## hillfamilyloft

That is just about what I am looking for. Would like to see the plans for it. Looks like about the right size. I was toying with 6 x 12 ish. Thanks for the comment about the roof and the weight issue. I will most likely shingle the roof after I get it up. May be able to find some pro panel roofing. 

Randy


----------



## Bobcat

LokotaLoft said:


> that loft looks great , those roofs are always the hardest part of moving them around but a sheet metal roof would make it a little bit lighter but I think shingles are prolly cheaper


Metal roof would be best, maybe cheaper and easy to dismantle for moving, you don't need to sheet the roof or re-shingle after moving assuming you would have to section a roof to move it for a 6x12 ft loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Well construction has begun. I have included a few pictures of my floor. I had a 13 1/2' x 3 1/2' two shelved workbench in my garaged I need out. It is a massive useless monster. I have decided to make it into a two part floor. I have included some pictures of the work bench before demolition. I have taken it down. I am going to cut the ends to make it 12 feet. I will leave it into two sections and then bolt it together at set-up. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The loft will be 12 x 7 with a few options. At first I think It will be one big section for the young birds. I will have a center door which I will purchase at a second hand store Saturday. I will make doweled interior walls with sliding doors that can separate the loft into two 4 1/2 x 7 foot sections. or one 4 1/2 foot section and one 7 1/2 x 7. I will have two aviaries, two landing boards and two Belgium traps. I was thinking about one trap to both sections, but decided on having the option of a 32" x 7 foot walkway for storage. The floor will be solid using the workbench. The wood has a few stains, but after a bit of scrubbing, paint and bird poop it will be just fine. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

My goal is to build the loft for around $400. Using the floor will save me around $100. I also have some left over shingles, hardware cloth, screws, roofing felt, two 4 x 8 sheets of OSB etc. I originally wanted the loft to be able to be moved by two people, but I am thinking more like 3 or 4. I will felt and shingle the roof after the loft is set up to handle weight issues. The panels will be as of now will be solid pieces. I am debating on whether to just use the siding as the entire exterior wall with 2 x 4 construction to save weight. If you have any suggestions let me know. Otherwise I will use OSB, roof felt and then siding. This will add poundage. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Purchased the door today. Went to look for a second hand external door, but could not find anything. I settled for an interior door from Home Depot $44. I do not need and insulated door and will paint it . The door is better than what I have in my house. I have the hardware with a lock, so all is good. 

Randy


----------



## Guest

hey Randy Im with you on the using anything I can find around the house to improve the coop lol Im planing on expanding mine own and love any Ideas I see here to do soo so hope you kjeep posting as you build your loft there :0 keep up the great work


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Went and looked at Tuff-Sheds today at Home Depot for ideas. The construction is pretty shotty. I did decide to add the weight of OSB or thin plywood interior to the siding. The added strength and insulation from the elements will help. My sons are growing up so if I ever need to move it in a few years I will have help. Right now I have two nephews in town. I am making it out of four panels and a roof. It will all be bolted together. Should be pretty cool. I will keep everyone posted except the wife on the cost. I have a $200 dollar gift card at Sears. I was thinking about a paint sprayer or nail gun. Would make the job easier. Right now I am looking at about $100 a panel. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

What inspired me to build a transportable loft was ACE. He build a beautiful breeding loft that he cannot take with him on his move. I also wanted a loft that I could take down and move in a day. Just in case the wife up and makes me move somewhere. Down in a day- up in a day. Many guys give up the birds when it is time to move or relocate. It should also be sturdy enough when erected to put on a flatbed trailer. Also if you find that you do not like the front of the loft, just re-due the front panel and replace it. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I will only be able to get one or the other. Nothing fancy on the paint sprayer. A framing gun is around $250. A workable paint sprayer will run $200. Lumber has gone down. Siding $20 a sheet. osb $6, 2x4s $2 each. My thoughts are about $500 will do it. I do have some things laying around. 

Another good place to look is at building sites. They have osb, 2x6s etc laying around in throw away piles that they are more than happy for you to haul off. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The Sears run produced a paint gun and a miter saw. I will do a Lowes run for 2x4s Monday and start construction. Looks like the old hammer will get some use after all unless I can rent a nail gun cheap enough.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

As of now I have spent $120 on the loft directly. I decided to use the plywood/siding like is used on the loft on skylakesions page. This eliminates the OSB. I have cut the 2x4s for the back and front panels. I am going to make the front 7 1/2" tall instead of 7". So I need to re-cut some of the boards. 

The siding will be the main expense at $30 a sheet. I will need 7. I still need about $40 for more 2xs and will need some shingles and one more OSB. May also need another roll of hardware cloth and roofing felt. I will keep you posted on the expense. Right now it is looking like about $450. 

I will post some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Jay3

Thanks for the update. Looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I will be framing Wednesday. I decided just to do it like I learned when I was 12. My goal is to have it framed and all the bolts drilled and do a dry run putting the loft together. I have decided to do the roof in two panels connected with a 8 to 12 inch middle section. Simple and light. My thoughts are that if I ever move the loft, it will get re-shingled at that time. I will post some pics tomorrow with the dry framing. I have decided to use siding that is primed on one side and osb on the other. Cheaper and easier to exterior paint. Two thick coats covers OSB pretty well. I may prime it first. I have decided to erect the loft and then paint also. I will most likely paint the floor before I put it up. Spray it with the gun and then hand paint the trim. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Framed the front, will have pics Thursday. Wore plum out today and did not get around to it. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Well the walls are framed and bolted into place for a trial run. The traps will be a bit higher than I wanted, but I like my traps above the aviaries. One good thing about the loft being in panels is that if I do not like the front, I can rebuild it and put a new one in. I will see how they go. I will need a few bricks or a step ladder. Here are some pics. I will be working on the roof Friday. May get some siding up. Looking at first of next week for birds. My oldest are going on six weeks and I banded six more today. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3

You're doing a great job. Helps to be handy.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Built my first loft when I was about 13 with my dad. I also worked a summer with a woodworker. The rest is just trial and error. As long as I do not have to plumb or wire, I am good. I am thining a 4x8 or 6x8 loft done in pannels would be a cinch. I am pushing the maximum with this loft. The pannels will be pretty heavy when I get them finished. I will try and move them with a dolly. If that does not work I will burrow a trailer and two strong nephews. I am doing the roof in two 6x8 pannels that I will conned at the mid section with about an 8" x 8' piece of roofing. I will shingle when it is all set up. I will also paint all but the bottom section when I get it put up. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3

Sounds great! Can hardly wait to see it finished.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Worked on the perches today. Just going with the 1x4s with 5 1/2" 2x4s attached for now. I may get more inventive in the future, but for time issues they will work. Easy to clean. I will finish them up Sunday and work on the roof. 

Randy


----------



## Jay3

hillfamilyloft said:


> Worked on the perches today. Just going with the 1x4s with 5 1/2" 2x4s attached for now. I may get more inventive in the future, but for time issues they will work. Easy to clean. I will finish them up Sunday and work on the roof.
> 
> Randy


The birds like these perches. They can even lay down on them. Good choice.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I have them in one of my lofts already. They are very easy to clean. My only thoughts are that if I raced seriously out of the loft, that I would put nooks and cranies for the birds to both perch and nest. The perches now are kind of uniform and stale. I am a firm believer in motivation. The top perch may not always be enough. Saw a video the other day that showed how a guy picked his pool bird every week. He had a fold down perch that he would put down the day before basketing. The bird that claimed the perch and kept it was his pool bird. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

It is also hard to check on droppings with the perches. You just have one big pile at the bottom.


----------



## Jay3

Well, they don't stand THAT still all night. No.........there are many little poops in close proximaty to each other, but not just one pile. LOL.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I finished the perches and started the siding. I am using smart siding with OSB on one side. Makes things really simple. I will work on the roof and siding Monday. I think the siding will be easier if the panels are on the ground. I did one side with it standing and this was a pain.


----------



## Jay3

You're moving right along. I think you're right about the siding being easier if the panels are on the ground. Dying to see it.


----------



## RodSD

You work fast!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Roof panels are finished. I made each with 4 2x4s and two pieces of OSB. There will also be a wall header that will hold up the roof. The panels hold my weight, so I think they will be fine. It makes them 77" x 8 feet that gives me an overhand of about 5" on each side. The outside 2x4 will act as a trim piece. I have the drop traps designed and will start them after the remaining panels are sided. I also need to start on the two aviaries. They will be about 3x5x4 feet. The tops being the landing boards. 

If anyone has suggestions on ventilation let me know. So far the front will have two openings 5' x 4' for the aviaries. The aviaries will start 1 foot off the floor. The front and back will have 1 1/2 ventilation at the peaks the 12 foot length of the loft. I have the one small side window. Not much air mainly for looks. My thoughts are that this should circulate the air pretty well. An option is a few floor vents in the back.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Well the 4th slowed me down and I started working on a flagstone patio and taking out a stump. I have blocks for the foundation and all the panels are ready to put up. I will then do the trim, build the aviaries and the traps. I already have plans for the aviaries and traps. The will also be one piece each and will slip into place. I will try and get some pics Thursday or Friday.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I have started putting the loft up in the final location. So far with the use of a dolly and a trailer, I have been able to do everything myself. I will need a bit of help with the front and roof panels. I have the aviaries and traps designed and will work on those at night in the garage. Want to be finished next week.


----------



## Ashby Loft

That is going to be really nice!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

12 Volt Man said:


> That is going to be really nice!


Wish I had your help on the thing. I would be farther along.


----------



## Kevin

A job well done! It's really coming along great! Even I'm excited for you, haha.

I would also be happy to give you a helping hand if I lived a bit closer. (I'm quite awful at being a carpenter though. LOL! But for everything else, I can probably handle. Haha.)


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Finishing up on the trim. Getting ready to paint. So far its a slow go. Looking to put birds in by the weekend. 

Randy


----------



## Kevin

Looks awesome!


----------



## Ashby Loft

Very nice.


----------



## Jay3

It's really looking great! Can hardly wait to see the birds enjoying it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I have 40 late hatches waiting to go in. A few will be strong on the wing.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

That's a beautiful loft you got there! I wish I could build something that nice one of these days.


----------



## RodSD

Looks real nice.


----------



## bcr1

That is a real nice looking loft you got there. I wash I could have that big of one. Cant wait to see finished pics w/ birds in it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

working on the drop traps now. I will post pics of the templates and the complete traps. I am building them to slide into a 12 x 21.5 inch space. They will be closed off from inside. this way they can be removed easily. I do not have an electronic clock, but can put the antennas under the landing board at the entrance of the trap if needed. The aviaries and paining will follow shortly. 
Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Here is the template and the finished traps. All they need is paint. There is a board that slides into the slots to keep the critters out.

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

One more pic of the trap. The landing board will fit up to the level of the bottom of the trap.


----------



## Jay3

You're getting there. That's gonna be beautiful.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Nice design for the trap. Building in the landing board is a nice touch. Great job on the loft.


----------



## Kevin

Very nice craftsmanship Randy, I can't wait for the finishing touches. Is it still along the budget as planned? It looks really great!

God bless
Kevin


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I am going over budget about $100. One reason is that the wife wants it painted to match what we are going to paint the house. I am looking at about $550 all said and done. I am thinking if you do not have any materials that about $700 could do it. 

I put in the perches today and trimmed around the traps. I will paint Saturday or Sunday. Then the aviaries, roof and then the birds. My breeding lofts are getting over crowded with the young birds growing up. I need to get them over. I have them trained to whistle feeding, but need to get them trap trained. One thing, with the belgium traps is that they learn quickly. One bonus is that they are settling to the property.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The painting is done for the most part. The sprayer worked great. Some spots were a bit difficult to reach. I have a few brush touch ups to do. Next is the roof and then the aviaries. I will be able to get birds in soon. I am putting in a flagstone patio at the same time with my wife. We work on the patio until it gets to hot for her and then I work on the loft while she sits under the air conditioner. I think it has been 100 for the last week. I think I will build the aviaries at night. When it cools down in the evenings I move back to the patio. 
I will post pics of both when I get around to it. 
Randy


----------



## Kevin

hillfamilyloft said:


> The painting is done for the most part. The sprayer worked great. Some spots were a bit difficult to reach. I have a few brush touch ups to do. Next is the roof and then the aviaries. I will be able to get birds in soon. I am putting in a flagstone patio at the same time with my wife. We work on the patio until it gets to hot for her and then I work on the loft while she sits under the air conditioner. I think it has been 100 for the last week. I think I will build the aviaries at night. When it cools down in the evenings I move back to the patio.
> I will post pics of both when I get around to it.
> Randy


Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## ezemaxima

Great job on the loft. You're making me wanna redo my whole loft. Maybe another loft renovation!


----------



## Niloc5

Hows The loft?! We need Finished Pics!!!!!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Well I am finally getting around to posting some new pics. The only thing I have left to finish is the landing boards and the Trap covers. I may just leave the traps the way they are. The landing boards will not cover the entire aviary tops. I am going to make something similar to what ACE did or what Randall Berkey has on his loft. Something pretty small, so the birds will land on it and not on the wire. I am still on the design process. They do not need the boards to trap. They can use the tops of the aviaries for now. 

The final cost for the loft was right around $600. If you had to buy everything and started with nothing, it would run around $700. I had the floor and some misc, wood, nails etc. The biggest saving was the siding being osb on one side and siding on the other. This saved a whole outside layer. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The smart siding that I used would be great for the use in one of those Red Rose starter lofts. The stuff is $20 a sheet and gives you a finished siding outside. Its great stuff for lofts.


----------



## Jay3

That really looks great. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## alienbaby

Wow! Nice work, Randy. It looks really good. So shiny & new. 

I'm hoping to build a new loft before winter hits-- wishful thinking?! lol
I think I'll have to re-read this entire thread tonight for ideas. 

Thanks for posting pics.


----------



## calzephyr

Randy,

Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I was about to start on one of the Red Rose starter lofts (with minor modifications) when I saw your siding solution above. Great idea!! 

Can you give me details on the siding, name, manufacturer, etc? 
Would it be easy to get at Home Depot or Lowes?

I have priced out all the lumber and was going to add lap siding over the OSB, but this might be easier.

Also, one more question. your thoughts on painting the interior. whitewash? latex? or leave natural?

Thanks for your thoughts. really pumped to get started and do a quality job. Have been scouring the postings here for weeks to get ideas. Was going to go with bob-trap, but your postings have convinced me that drop trap is best.

Thanks again.

Calzephyr


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Your loft is in the Racing Pigeon Newsletter today  It's nice to see someone's loft who I actually recognize, haha.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

calzephyr said:


> Randy,
> 
> Sorry to bring this thread back to life, but I was about to start on one of the Red Rose starter lofts (with minor modifications) when I saw your siding solution above. Great idea!!
> 
> Can you give me details on the siding, name, manufacturer, etc?
> Would it be easy to get at Home Depot or Lowes?
> 
> I have priced out all the lumber and was going to add lap siding over the OSB, but this might be easier.
> 
> Also, one more question. your thoughts on painting the interior. whitewash? latex? or leave natural?
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts. really pumped to get started and do a quality job. Have been scouring the postings here for weeks to get ideas. Was going to go with bob-trap, but your postings have convinced me that drop trap is best.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Calzephyr


I bought the siding at Lowes. It was about $3 more than regular siding. It has OSB one one side. So far it has worked out great. I used it to originally keep the weight down, because the loft is made in sections to take down. I got the idea from a loft I saw on the internet. Save a bunch of time. 
If you look on my webpage, link at the bottom, and go to for sale you can see the inside of the loft. I painted it with the same exterior paint I used on the outside. I use a grey/tan color if I can find it in the Lowes mistake bin. This matches the pigeon dust and dry poop color. When you scrape it it looks clean again. I would not use white. The OSB take a good two coats. I used a sprayer. 
If I can find the webpage of the other loft I will post the address. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

MaryOfExeter said:


> Your loft is in the Racing Pigeon Newsletter today  It's nice to see someone's loft who I actually recognize, haha.


Are you sure it is mine. No one contacted me about it. I don't mind, but seems funny they would post it without talking to me first. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

I think the stuff is called smart siding.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yes it does seem odd 

But sure enough, it is that exact picture.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes it does seem odd
> 
> But sure enough, it is that exact picture.


I went to the mail box and no newsletter. I guess I will be the last to see it. I was thinking of putting the loft in the showcase lofts on the AU page, but I am not finished with it yet. I guess this is my 15 minutes of fame. I was hoping for something much bigger. 

Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Becky 

could you take a picture of the newsletter and send it to me. 

Randy


----------



## MaryOfExeter

It's an newsletter sent through email. What's your email address and I'll foward it to you


----------



## MaryOfExeter

You can also subscribe here:
http://www.racingpigeonforum.com/12all/index.php


----------



## Jay3

Nice looking loft.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Brought this post back up to help with ideas for portable loft. I would think you could build a loft like this using a trailer as the foundation. Just unbolt the sections and haul it away. Or leave the loft intact and wheel it off.


----------



## West

A little bit of a bump but I'm interested in what you've done with your loft. I've been running plans through my head for awhile now of building an 8' x 6' in panels when I return home. Due to time constraints I was going to have a shed builder do it but they all are telling me it would be much more difficult but I just don't see how. I was quoted at $500 for a builder to do a typical 8'x6' that would be difficult to break down, who knows how much it will jump up after he customizes it. I'm considering doing it myself now. 

You mention that the floor and roof are in 2 panels, how are they connected and how is the roof shingled to prevent leaking? I'm assuming each side wall just overlaps and 2x4's are bolted together?


----------



## West

Also for ventilation at the top, it looks to me like there's just openings all around under the roof? If so that's the same set up as my cedar shed that I converted to a YB loft. I was going to place vents at the top of the side walls but now thinking about it I don't think that's necessary with the amount of air moving out under the roof.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

West said:


> A little bit of a bump but I'm interested in what you've done with your loft. I've been running plans through my head for awhile now of building an 8' x 6' in panels when I return home. Due to time constraints I was going to have a shed builder do it but they all are telling me it would be much more difficult but I just don't see how. I was quoted at $500 for a builder to do a typical 8'x6' that would be difficult to break down, who knows how much it will jump up after he customizes it. I'm considering doing it myself now.
> 
> You mention that the floor and roof are in 2 panels, how are they connected and how is the roof shingled to prevent leaking? I'm assuming each side wall just overlaps and 2x4's are bolted together?


I used 6" bolts to connect the panels. I also used big bolt screws to attach the panels to the floor and sides to sides. I got rid of all the pics because of the breast cancer auction. see what I can find.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

West said:


> Also for ventilation at the top, it looks to me like there's just openings all around under the roof? If so that's the same set up as my cedar shed that I converted to a YB loft. I was going to place vents at the top of the side walls but now thinking about it I don't think that's necessary with the amount of air moving out under the roof.


The loft is very open. There is about a 1" gap at the roof line, a small window and two big openings in the front. Plenty of air movement. The roof is made of two panels bolted together. I felted the wold top and shingles it. My thoughts are that I will cut them down the middle if I move it, then just redo the middle of the roof. 
The floor is 12' x 3'6" sections bolted together. I set the whole loft up by myself. Two people would be easy. I did put the outside trim on later, bolted the aviaries and put the door frame in. It would all take a good day to break down.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Send me your email and I will shoot you some pics.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

Few more hints. Get one of those spray paint guns from Lowes. Saves about 3 days worth of painting. Also I used a $25 interior door from Lowes. I do not think I could have built one for that. It also came with hinges. My next loft will have a wood grate floor built on a 2 x 6 frame with boards say 24" on center. I will use threaded rod with spacers that will fall on the boards. It will fit right into the loft and be removable. Lighten up the loft. 
My next loft will be a 16 x 6 breeding loft with three compartments and a huge aviary built with panels with wood grate floors on the whole thing. For now the goat pen will have to do.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm

This is a good place to start looking for ideas. 
I am looking for the build that inspired mine. when I find it I will put the link up.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

http://www.skylakesions.com/
Here you go. It is the portable loft on the skylake sion page. Nice loft this one. I did the low budget version of this one. I think mine was around $1000 all said and done.


----------



## West

Definitely looked over those lofts quite a few times. Was kind of going a different route as I wanted a flat sloping roof and no California landing board like I had on my first loft years ago. Basically wanted something very similar to yours but 8'x6' for space and ease of movement. If it came down to it I could just slide it up on a uhaul as their max width is 6'. 

The spray paint gun is a good idea I may just do that as I was planning on painting everything exposed so this thing lasts close to forever. I don't think I'm going to go with the wood grate floor though. I had it on my first loft and if I was still living in California or somewhere else with a drier climate I'd be all for it. I'm planning on doing the deep litter method. I use it in my YB loft and I love it. Stays very dry and provides nice insulation when it's cold.

I'm still trying to figure out exactly where to bolt the walls at, did you put 2 or 3 in each? I may just use deck screws, although a bit more tedious should be just as easy to break down. Thanks for sending me those pictures, I am going to continue to study them and try to have this thing all planned out before I return home.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

West said:


> Definitely looked over those lofts quite a few times. Was kind of going a different route as I wanted a flat sloping roof and no California landing board like I had on my first loft years ago. Basically wanted something very similar to yours but 8'x6' for space and ease of movement. If it came down to it I could just slide it up on a uhaul as their max width is 6'.
> 
> The spray paint gun is a good idea I may just do that as I was planning on painting everything exposed so this thing lasts close to forever. I don't think I'm going to go with the wood grate floor though. I had it on my first loft and if I was still living in California or somewhere else with a drier climate I'd be all for it. I'm planning on doing the deep litter method. I use it in my YB loft and I love it. Stays very dry and provides nice insulation when it's cold.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out exactly where to bolt the walls at, did you put 2 or 3 in each? I may just use deck screws, although a bit more tedious should be just as easy to break down. Thanks for sending me those pictures, I am going to continue to study them and try to have this thing all planned out before I return home.


The 2x4s met the corners like a T. I bolted through the flat side into the end of the other. Worked like a charm. It does leave a little nook that is hard to clean though. With the perches I use, I only need to scrape the floor. About 10 minutes to clean the whole thing. The edges are a bit of a pain to sweep. That is the only gripe. Also the birds can go under the loft. When I start flying seriously out of it, I will put a skirting around it.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

The walls bolt down the same way into the floor joist. I think I used three bolts on every wall. The thing will withstand a hurricane. Next time I will use a nail gun for the framing. If you use a slanted roof like mine, 2 4x8 sheets would work perfectly leaving overhangs in the front and back. You may need a middle section to push it over the sides. You could use three panels bolted together. I notched out the joist on the roof to fit on the walls. Gave an air gap for circulation. 7 feet is too wide. I would stick with 6. Be able to reach across the loft. Otherwise catching birds is a pain.


----------



## hillfamilyloft

West
Start a thread and keep us posted.


----------



## West

Will do in a month or so when I'm sleeping in my own bed and able to work on this bad boy.  Thanks for the help. I'll PM if I have anymore questions.


----------

